# Some more additions of my past building...



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hello Folks,

Today I just finish cleaning up on all of my collections of plastic model cars and in two-weeks I should be finishing on my 1960 Impala by Revell/Monogram and a Oldie by AMY 1965 Pontiac Bonniville that I built back in 1990....So for now here are some that survive my move from the Bronx in 2004. these cars were built between 1979 and 1990...:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part III*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Cool! The wheels and tires on the Dodge (and the GTO) look nice, are those the kit parts or swapped out from a different one?


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

the Camaros real badazz joe :thumbsup:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks buddy!*



whiskeyrat said:


> Cool! The wheels and tires on the Dodge (and the GTO) look nice, are those the kit parts or swapped out from a different one?


*Yes buddy!...You have a eye on these swap!!!....Most of all of my collection are built by kit batching or from older kits that I swap on...and resin companies too....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hey Tom!!!!*



Barracuda68 said:


> the Camaros real badazz joe :thumbsup:


*Thanks Buddy!.....You know this was my 4th rebuilt on this same Kit!....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Great old builds! The Wildcat is a great kit. I like the custom options in it.

What is that big red Ford? 67 Galaxy? I've never seen that kit. Beautiful car and one that should be produced again.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks buddy!*



Rondo said:


> Great old builds! The Wildcat is a great kit. I like the custom options in it.
> 
> What is that big red Ford? 67 Galaxy? I've never seen that kit. Beautiful car and one that should be produced again.


*This was pass down to me from a cousin of my back in 1971, Its an original 1967 Ford Galaxie XL500 from AMT#6127 hay-days. I built it back in 1985, then rebiult it again in 1990:thumbsup:*


----------

